# PuzzleStats v1.2 released



## puzzlestats (May 26, 2011)

Visit http://www.puzzlestats.com to download this new version.

Main changes: new design, a few bug fixes, PLL and OLL training for 3x3.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 27, 2011)

I haven't heard of the first version, but I will download. =D


----------



## HelpCube (May 27, 2011)

This looks really cool, dling right now


----------



## Clayy9 (May 27, 2011)

I actually have the first one, so I'll be sure to update it.


----------



## uberCuber (May 27, 2011)

Never even knew about the first one lol


----------



## Schmidt (May 27, 2011)

> Features Being Developed
> 
> Stackmat (TM) support



How is this comming along?


----------



## NaeosPsy (May 27, 2011)

Looks cool, like that beeping option.


----------



## 5BLD (May 27, 2011)

Aw, I only hav a mac


----------

